# Am I too big for my Arab?



## Me n jaz (22 September 2014)

Hi, our horse was bought for my novice son but has proved to be too much. Am I too big for her? We love her loads n i dont want to get rid, she's been out of work for 6 months so will need bringing back to fitness although she lives out 24/7 on a hill and often canters up.  She's a 14.2hh Arab, im 5 ft 4" and currently weigh 13st but I am still losing weight n hope to loose another stone  xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 September 2014)

Don't forget that you also need to take into account the weight of the saddle, your clothes, boots and riding hat. So 13 stones + equipment on an unfit 14.2hh arab is too much IMO.

A good guide is 20% of the horse's weight (the horse must be fit and not overweight). So if the arab weighs 400kg, then the MAXIMUM she could carry (including equipment) is 80kg (about 12 stones 8 pounds). It is possible for the saddle etc... to weigh 2 stones, so that means (if the equipment really does weigh 2 stones) the rider must be 10 stones 8 pounds at the absolute most.


----------



## ester (22 September 2014)

I think at her size and unfit you would be a bit heavy atm (as someone of similar weight) I wouldn't be keen to ride my mum's 15 hh anglo arab much when she's not fit though in work she would probably be quite happy.

Can you long rein for a bit?


----------



## Me n jaz (22 September 2014)

I wouldn't ride her until she's fit as I'm not that daft, and would wait until I'm about 12st n 1/2 before mounting, just trying to work out weather to sell her or not  xx


----------



## Burmilla (22 September 2014)

What type of Arab is she? The Old English/Crabbet breeding tend to have more bone and substance than, say, the modern Egyptian type. Obviously dependent on the individual horse, though. Possibility of a picture, please?


----------



## Me n jaz (22 September 2014)

I'm so sorry I don't know how to add a picture, if u can tell me how I will 
She is defo a Crabbet n not a modern type. I think I know the answer to my own question, it's just we have come along way with her it breaks my heart to sell her on but she's too good just to be a field ornament


----------



## Burmilla (22 September 2014)

Me n jaz - just had a read of the previous posts you have made about this horse, and the replies you received. It appears that she is still in her original grazing and that possibly you have been unable to source an instructor to assess/work her? I think you may have had her since around July this year, judging by the initial posts, and that you have made good progress with getting a beginning bond with her, and her being more willing to be handled. All excellent stuff. Oh, and lost weight at the same time - hope you are very proud of this too  might be all the poo-picking you are doing for the other 7 horses! 
From other content in your posts, it seems as if you wanted the mare for your son, (and have found out she in not safe or suitable) and that you are, by your own estimation, a rider who currently feels nervous and lacks confidence, possibly due to not having ridden for a while.
It may be that the best thing to consider would be putting an advert on Arabian Lines ( an excellent place to go to for all things Arabian) with a series of good pictures of her, and her breeding, if known, ask a reasonable price and see what the response is.
Arabs are generally wonderful horses. They can, sometimes, take a very long time to work with to a mutually satisfactory outcome. At 16, the mare may have had some bad experiences in her past. It would be sad if you kept her, and your family got damaged by this.
You obviously want the best outcome for your mare, and have given her a chance. Have a think about what you ideally want for you and your family. 
Best wishes. Bx


----------



## SusieT (22 September 2014)

I'd say you would be fine built up slowly.


----------



## Wiz201 (22 September 2014)

Me n jaz said:



			I'm so sorry I don't know how to add a picture, if u can tell me how I will 
She is defo a Crabbet n not a modern type. I think I know the answer to my own question, it's just we have come along way with her it breaks my heart to sell her on but she's too good just to be a field ornament 

Click to expand...

upload photo to a site like photo bucket and copy and past the IMG code


----------



## Me n jaz (22 September 2014)

Not sure if this will work. https://www.dropbox.com/sc/v2xqm8lt8o6ur9u/AAAZhIm0KNeOsNt59X6q54b-a


----------



## Me n jaz (22 September 2014)

Burmilla said:



			What type of Arab is she? The Old English/Crabbet breeding tend to have more bone and substance than, say, the modern Egyptian type. Obviously dependent on the individual horse, though. Possibility of a picture, please?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/eu1rsl3ms9lw3e5/AAAZdVf2mLjhQc0-LZVTS53ea


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 September 2014)

She's lovely.  

She does look quite weak over her back though and I wouldn't put a 12 stone rider on her, even when fit.


----------



## Arizahn (22 September 2014)

How old is she, OP? I would be concerned about her back too. What does your vet advise?


----------



## Me n jaz (22 September 2014)

She's was a rescue and was skin and bones when I got her, she is still under weight and has been out of work for 6 months, vet says she's comming on nicely thanks


----------



## Arizahn (22 September 2014)

Me n jaz said:



			She's was a rescue and was skin and bones when I got her, she is still under weight and has been out of work for 6 months, vet says she's comming on nicely thanks 

Click to expand...

Good luck with her  Lovely little mare in there, keep up the good work!


----------



## sport horse (23 September 2014)

What a great incentive to lose weight!!   Good luck with horse and diet.  Neither easy!!


----------



## ester (23 September 2014)

Faracat said:



			She's lovely.  

She does look quite weak over her back though and I wouldn't put a 12 stone rider on her, even when fit.
		
Click to expand...

I would definitely agree.


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 September 2014)

Sounds like your doing a grand job, you may be a little bit heavy now but I am sure in a few months time you will be an ideal weight, she would have put on some more condition too, you could start with some long reining (the walking will also be good for you) a bit of lunging and even some walks out in hand will get you on the right track for when you can start riding, I wish you all the luck with her she looks a lovely girl


----------



## Me n jaz (23 September 2014)

Arr thank you for your encouraging words, im thinking of loaning her out a few days a week?? thought that if I can find a light weight rider to exercises her for me n build her up n i can walk n lunge her too, she should start to build mussels and get fit &#128521;&#9786;


----------



## paulineh (23 September 2014)

It is interesting about how much an Arab can carry.

I have a 14hh 24 year old Arab mare that only 2 weeks ago won a 80k (50mile) Endurance race. She has always looked on the slimmer side when fit and she carries about 11 and a half stone which does include tack.

When your mare has put a bit more weight on she will be fine.


----------



## Me n jaz (23 September 2014)

Wow that's amazing you must be so proud of her. 
I put on the weight after a horse accident (not my horse) and when my kids started school full time, so now I'm active again and wanting to get fit the weight will drop off (hopefully hehe) as iv always been around the 11st mark. I'm not stupid or in denile about my weight and won't ever do anything to harm her. Perhaps I might think of getting another horse suitable for myself now (which was the plan) which will help my fitness and confidence and then review her again in a few months.


----------



## pip6 (24 September 2014)

She's not a typical Crabbet build. She's quite long and weak through her back. IMHO she wouldn't be a weight carrier (I'm not a skinny person and own/ride 2 Crabbet arabs). They are good weight carriers, but the novice part would worry me. It is a lot easier for a horse to carry a heavier person who can sit well, than a lighter unbalanced rider. Whilst you are getting her fitter, why not look into lessons at a local stables to improve your ability level and posture? This would help her as well as your work to improve her muscle tone. I can understand (having 2) why you don't want to part with her, they are a special breed when you click with them. If the worst happens, and she doesn't cope with you, teach her and you to drive maybe? In the times of Crabbet Park Stud, many of the stallions were broken to harness and were driven.

This was our 15.3hh 82% Crabbet stallion with me on him doing endurance:


----------



## ihatework (24 September 2014)

She is beautiful, but her conformation doesn't help her to carry weight.

I'd say if you can shift 2 stone then that is when you could be thinking about riding her. I like the idea of long reining her in the interim, try and build up some fitness/muscle for her and shift a few pounds yourself at the same time.

I should listen to my own advise as I'm in need of shifting some weight too!


----------



## Princess Rosie (24 September 2014)

What a fab incentive to loose weight, she looks lovely, you could get a lightweight rider to work her for now and do long lining yourself and spend time with her for now, until you loose the unwanted weight (aren't most of us in need of shaving a few pounds!) Maybe look at a synthetic saddle for her, they are a lot lighter than leather (if you can cope with synthetic and find one to fit her, my 15hh mare goes a lot better in a synthetic T8 than she did in her V expensive WH leather one).


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 September 2014)

Me n jaz said:



			Hi, our horse was bought for my novice son but has proved to be too much. Am I too big for her? We love her loads n i dont want to get rid, she's been out of work for 6 months so will need bringing back to fitness although she lives out 24/7 on a hill and often canters up.  She's a 14.2hh Arab, im 5 ft 4" and currently weigh 13st but I am still losing weight n hope to loose another stone  xx
		
Click to expand...


 The answer to that is no, certainly loosing weight would be beneficial to her.
I am loosing weight to I made a promises to him  when he was in hospital two weeks ago.  Yesterday at his funeral made me even more determined to keep my promise to him.


----------

